# Levis Levis & Levis Pilb Hatchies



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey all , 
Thought i would post a few pics of my first hatchie nephurus for the season that are now 3 weeks old and eating like little demons ! Let me know what you think and feel free to add you own hatchie pics as im keen to see everyone elses! Cheers. Pete

Levis Levis : 




















Levis Pilb (Unfortunately only got 1 from the first clutch as a few crickets managed to find the first egg before i did and ruptured the outter skin):


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the pattern on the pilby.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice. 
Im actually waiting on babies myself.
How big would you say they are out of the egg?


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> I love the pattern on the pilby.


 
Cheers mate!


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Very nice.
> Im actually waiting on babies myself.
> How big would you say they are out of the egg?


 Snout to tail tip i would say they are just a tad bit longer than a 10c coin, but grow quite rapidly once they establish feeding which generally takes 4-7 days . Cheers. Pete


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 19, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> I love the pattern on the pilby.


 
same, am i the only one or is there a heart on its head?


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> same, am i the only one or is there a heart on its head?


 

Cheers , i have only just noticed the heart shape on its head aswell , keen eye  Cheers. Pete


----------



## knoxy1221 (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice pete


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 19, 2009)

That Pilb is beautiful ! any pics of the parents??


----------



## warren63 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice hatchies, heres some of mine a trio of NT Marmorata and a Fat Tail Marmorata


----------



## thals (Dec 19, 2009)

Gorgeous, am a big fan of the pilbaras 8) Well done.


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> That Pilb is beautiful ! any pics of the parents??


 
Hey Jay84 , 
Havent got any recent pics of the parents but have this pic that is a year old ! Will have to get some more recent ones with the SLR that Santa is dropping down my chimmney for me soon ! But also my Avatat picture is my female " Mrs Sparkle" . Cheers. Pete


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 19, 2009)

warren63 said:


> Nice hatchies, heres some of mine a trio of NT Marmorata and a Fat Tail Marmorata


 

Hey Warren , 
Absolutely love the Marms ! I also keep N.T Locale Fat Tailed Marms and also "Lightning Ridge" (High Yellow) WA Marms that are growing up to be a quite a large gecko . Cheers. Pete


----------

